# Ray Donovan - Showtime series



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Another good new series from Showtime. Ray is a fixer for the rich and famous in LA. I've caught the first two of this series and it has me hooked.

Anyone else catch this series?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been meaning to catch this one. looks fun. and I love me some Liv Schrieber


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you haven't caught any of these yet, I highly recommend it. This is an excellent new show!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

this at the top of my list,good cast,wish they would throw in a car chase.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This series has me hooked because, like other good series, it keeps me guessing. And Liev rocks!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ok, your raving about it has me really intrigued now Steve. I'm going to have to see if I can stream the eps already out


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a Showtime series so I'm unsure if they allow streaming of the current series.


----------

